# Pasteurization Graph for some pathogens..



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2018)

Food pasteurization...  
Below is a graph showing the comparison between food temperature and time as to how it relates to some food borne pathogens death rate..  I have inserted Time/Temp markers, that are not exact, to make the chart a little easier to see the comparisons..  
The colored lines represent food that would be safe to eat for the given pathogen..
As an example, using the test points at 127 deg. F and 34 minutes...  I would add 1/2 - 1 hours to the time to insure death rates had been achieved..  only because of thermometer placement and it's calibration..   A thermometer that's off +5 deg. F would be disasterous..  your food temp would actually be 5 deg. colder than the therm registered...
To quote Andy, on "Life Below Zero", "I don't care if I make a mistake, as long as it's not my last mistake"...


----------

